# I'm fkin famous....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Just noticed my motor popping up every now and again on the title.....

....Thanks peeps <taking a bow>  8)

Who else is up there ?....stick your name on the list :

1. TeeTees
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

good work.

i noticed this and it's good to see actual real member cars on there.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Well done ....Tee Tees

Notice your car on the top banner (top banana..... :lol: )

They should do more members cars

Bobski


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bobski said:


> They should do more members cars


See the sticky at the top of this section! :wink: We are able to put as many pics in as we want and randomly rotate them so post up your pics everybody.

p.s. TeeTees if you have a higher res version of that pic can you email it to jae?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > They should do more members cars
> ...


Hi kmpowell,

I do have higher res pics, but they'll contain my reg plate - can you confirm that Jae will be able to remove it, or blur it out.....and if so (dumb question time) - how do I pm 'em to Jae ? (not very computer literate, so be gentle please  )


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> can you confirm that Jae will be able to remove it


Yep any picture we put up will:

- Only be displayed with the consent of the owner
- Have the reg number removed
- Have the username credited to it



TeeTees said:


> how do I pm 'em to Jae ? (not very computer literate, so be gentle please  )


Email it to [email protected]********.co.uk


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > can you confirm that Jae will be able to remove it
> ...


Cool, thanks for that. I'll have another try tomorrow, as it looks like my computer is sticking every time I click on Add More Files...doh!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

When posting the pics, consider that it has to "fit" into the Logo, Navigation and the Banner.

All number plates will be removed, naturally, as the exposure is HUGE!

Jae


----------

